
Ask HN: Newer job, feel like have to `carry` the team? - a_lifters_life
How&#x27;d you handle it?
======
sarcasmatwork
I found a new job, with more pay.

~~~
a_lifters_life
What if current job pays exception Ally high for my geographic area?

------
perfunctory
Negotiate higher compensation.

